# Underarm rash...what's safe during pregnancy?



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a bad rash on my left underarm. I get them fairly frequently--it's usually caused by razor burn, and then the skin sometimes gets more irritated due to sweat, chafing, etc. In the past, I've used a clioquinol-hydrocortisone cream to treat it (works like a charm), but I don't want to use that now because I'm pregnant. Any suggestions for natural remedies that might help this go away? It itches like a *$%@!*.

Thanks!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Could be yeast. W/ my first 2 pregnancies, I got rashes under my beasts and armpits. I thought it was from sewating, but found out later it was actually yeast. I took probiotics daily during my last pregnancy and didn't get any rashes.







Just a thought.

Also, using hydrocortisone once in a while is safe, but I wouldn't use it more than one time a week or les often than that.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

I do have a vaginal yeast infection, but I don't think it's related (unless the yeast is exacerbating the problem?)...I've been getting these rashes every few months or so pretty much since I started shaving under my arms (whereas I've only ever had yeast infections in the past few months, since I went off the pill). It's always localized where I shave and it always stops itching and clears up with the clioquinol-hydrocortisone blend.

I actually used the hydrocortisone for a few days in a row this week w/o realizing it could be a problem (yikes), so I really want to lay off of it.


----------



## pheline (Oct 1, 2005)

lansinoh would help- soothes, lets tissues regrow. if you are worried about the oiliness, use it at night, but realise you really only need tiny bits. People slather the stuff on for some reason adn that really isn't necessary since the only part doing any good is the part actually touching your skin.


----------



## Harry's Mom (Jul 17, 2005)

I get a rash sometimes, and it seems to be related to what my hormones are doing. It happened a lot during late puberty and was gone until I got preg. Has stayed around post-partum (ie. for two years) but only when I shave and or use deodorant. (I'm still bf-ing, so my hormones are still different.) My solution is to quit shaving, since I've never done that regularly anyhow, and to be really careful to find a deodorant that doesn't irritate my sensitive skin. The only thing I've found that doesn't bug me is my husband's Right Guard, which smells a bit strong, but I only use it when I'm going to be really sweaty/stinky. Otherwise a bit of my natural aroma seems to be ok on cool weather days. I hate feeling offensive, so I know it's hard to just go without a deodorant, but with careful hygiene I don't seem to be too odorous most of the time. Everyone's body chemistry is different so it may take time to find what works for you. (Even most natural deodorants irritate me.)


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I would suggest you quit shaving and quit using deodorant until the rash goes away. Definitely do not use any anti-perspirant! See the natural home and body forum for information on alternatives. When I was pregnant, I was even more sensitive than ever to certain body products, soaps, lotions, deodorant, you name it.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

That used to happen to me too. I haven't shaved my arms in 8 years and am so happy about it. Then i began to get it again and realized that the deoderant I was using (non-antipersperant, natural) was causing it and switched kinds. Now I'm fine.


----------

